# Testing the outlaws on the brute



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Just a quick video and some water wheelies, then wheelie out of the hole.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Is it just me or is anyone else getting this error msg when clicking on link? 

The URL contained a malformed video ID. 
Sorry about that.


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

yeah i got an error


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

http://youtu.be/5IDPWGhC***?hd=1
Why the 3 asteriks?!?!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IDPWGhCDlk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well lucky you. MIMB has a little feature that looks for certain letter combinations that match against a list and stops them from being displayed when going through a certian filter other times it will allow some of these combinations to be displayed. This list has many common words of profanity but some of these words or combinations of letters are not always ..bad words. The three letters that are being left out are one of those combinations. That's why you are having so much trouble. I'll bet if you delete the video from You Tube and upload it again, those three letters will be replaced with three others that will be accepted. 

To test, I'll pick another video from your account and copy its URL and paste it here. 





 
Yep, no problem.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Thanks! And actually, the end of the video you posted is the same as the one i was trying to post, i just had trimmed it up on my phone.
From 5:00-5:35 to be exact


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sweet looks like the tires are working..!!!!Muddie


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Thanks! If only it was running now....


----------

